

Grub with Garry Tan of YC  - senjamin
http://www.grubwithme.com/blog/gary-tan-umami-meals-with-the-master
Proceeds of this meal will benefit Room to Read, a nonprofit that seeks to transform the lives of millions of children in developing countries by focusing on literacy and gender equality in education.
======
senjamin
Proceeds of this meal will benefit Room to Read, a nonprofit that seeks to
transform the lives of millions of children in developing countries by
focusing on literacy and gender equality in education.

